# thinking of selling my apla tech/graco cfs system



## nathanroseny (Jan 30, 2010)

what do you guys think of the system. I do custom homes and think its not as good as mechanical tools. i use mesh and durabond 210, so i wouldent be able to run durabond through the airless sprayer. i run 210 through boxes just fine and have enough time to power wash the 2 boxes and pump. what would you guys say the set up is worth (used for a week)graco mark 5800$ aplatech box handle, slim line 10 flat box, angle pole, graco handle with brake,cost me 1500$ for apla tech tools. so 7300$ all together. do u think 4500$ is asking to much. keep in mind this system is like brand new. or should i hold on to them and bid on commercial work i know the system would work great with helpers and lots of footage. any feed back would be great thanks guys.....:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I use mine a decent amount, anything over say 125 bds I use it. I always only run gp thru it. I don't think you would get what you should out of it and think your better off keeping it. :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

keep it,but run regular mud not hot muds,meant to do really big jobs not a room,or sell it and get a bazooka and beer  just saying you will half to change your system if you keep it.to a machine taper style,sit back ,read some post and you will see what i mean.
start with mesh tape vs paper tape... post


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree with the last post. But, on the other hand, if I had the cash free right now, I would buy the whole lot off you for that $4500 figure! I already own everything you got there, but that Mark V alone is worth every penny of that! Can't kill those things either.


----------

